# Macro Photography Options and Their Maximum Magnification



## photo1x1.com (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi all. I just had a blast shooting a live crab spider with a lot of different available macro tools and got a magnification of up to 11:1 when stacking some of the tools. I created a comparison about it and hope it is helpful for people looking for affordable macro options, or for people who are interested to get really high magnifications.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 12, 2021)

photo1x1.com said:


> Hi all. I just had a blast shooting a live crab spider with a lot of different available macro tools and got a magnification of up to 11:1 when stacking some of the tools. I created a comparison about it and hope it is helpful for people looking for affordable macro options, or for people who are interested to get really high magnifications.


You missed my favorite low cost with highest quality option: I use my old darkroom enlarging lenses. I'm not into shooting bugs but this can do that if you want. About $45.00 for a helical focusing adapter and then adapters/step rings to mount the 39mm thread enlarging lens. If you're after bugs you can just pile on cheap extension tubes between the helical adapter and the lens. I have a 100mm Zeiss Macro Planar if I want to use it but I've tested it against my 60mm Rodagon and it's no better and the Rodagon is much lighter, smaller and easier to use. If you've been at this awhile (like me) then good chance the enlarging lens is in a drawer somewhere. Otherwise used ones are easy to come by cheap.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 13, 2021)

Ysarex said:


> You missed my favorite low cost with highest quality option: I use my old darkroom enlarging lenses. I'm not into shooting bugs but this can do that if you want. About $45.00 for a helical focusing adapter and then adapters/step rings to mount the 39mm thread enlarging lens. If you're after bugs you can just pile on cheap extension tubes between the helical adapter and the lens. I have a 100mm Zeiss Macro Planar if I want to use it but I've tested it against my 60mm Rodagon and it's no better and the Rodagon is much lighter, smaller and easier to use. If you've been at this awhile (like me) then good chance the enlarging lens is in a drawer somewhere. Otherwise used ones are easy to come by cheap.


Thanks for the tip. I definitely need to try that. I was thinking about going for even more extreme magnification. I have an old large format Sinar with an adapter for Canon EF Cameras. Not quite the cheapest option, but since it's in the basement anyway. I know that's stupid, but I love experimenting - I'm considering making a DIY solution to add Canon lenses on the front to get a longer focal length (e.g.200mm). 
Since I know you are very knowledgeable: do you think a reverse mount and adding a reversed wide angle lens instead would be better? That might be easier to build too.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 13, 2021)

photo1x1.com said:


> Thanks for the tip. I definitely need to try that. I was thinking about going for even more extreme magnification. I have an old large format Sinar with an adapter for Canon EF Cameras. Not quite the cheapest option, but since it's in the basement anyway. I know that's stupid, but I love experimenting - I'm considering making a DIY solution to add Canon lenses on the front to get a longer focal length (e.g.200mm).
> Since I know you are very knowledgeable: do you think a reverse mount and adding a reversed wide angle lens instead would be better? That might be easier to build too.


Might be fun but I'd just get one of these: FotodioX Macro Bellows for Canon EF


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2021)

Quick and easy with two different focal length lenses.  There are coupling rings but I just used gaffing tape.  This combination would give you about 2:1



cmw3_d40_5539 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 13, 2021)

I love that kind of DIY solutions!


snowbear said:


> Quick and easy with two different focal length lenses.  There are coupling rings but I just used gaffing tape.  This combination would give you about 2:1
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_d40_5539 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------

